# Finally I got pictures of my Virgin Truck



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

Yesturday was a nice day around here so I took the family to a local river and enjoyed the day in the sun and dinner on the water. I got a chance to take a few pics of the truck. Still havent got the plow yet it looks like i'n leaning towards the Western proplow 8.0 with an utra mount.


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

Here's another


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

one more


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

*Just had to add this too*

Since I showed off my New truck here is a pic of my first son born May 22 He is his mother and I's pride and joy. His mother and I are still trying to come up with a business name for our company and are thinking of incorating his initials into the name.


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

*Me and my Son*

Michael Ray and his daddy


----------



## Choppergoddess02 (Aug 14, 2003)

Michael Ray Is a handsome little man! You have a very lovely looking family!..... 


The truck looks nice!!! When did you get it?


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

*Thank you*

Thank you for the compliment. I got the truck July 29th. End of the month easier to work with the dealers they like to make their quotas.

Ray


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

Nice shots of the family and your truck. Congrats on your son. Noticed your shirt, are you a Firefighter?? I'm on a Dept. in Mass.


----------



## szorno (Jan 3, 2002)

Trucks and Family. What a great combination. Take good care of all of 'em. Specially the little dude. They grow fast. My youngest is almost 14. I remember....


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

Great lookin truck buddy! Congrats on your new son! Good luck with the Western pro plow if you get it, And best of luck with your new truck.


----------



## snowjoker (Feb 6, 2003)

Just think there is your 2nd generation snowplower Hope everything goes well with the family and the plow/truck:waving:


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

*Long story short Gordyo*

Gordyo,
Thanks for the compliments. I ussually don't talk much about it. But for some reason I feel like sharing. I am and have been a volunteer firemen for 16 years. I have two sisters and no brothers. I grew up with a friend and we were just like brothers we were hardly ever apart. We were firefighters together, we raced cars, we did everything together. We always dreamed of being NYC firefighters. Our paths in life kept us here in Delaware. We both married, He had a little girl and our dream was just that a dream. About 4 years ago he lost his wife and daughter in an auto accident. Needless to say his spirit was crushed and his world as he knew it changed. He started talking about starting over and following his dream of being a NYC firefighter. I encourged him to go for it. He applied and was hired. One month before 911 he lost his rookie status and was stationed at engine company 2. I was so proud of him. It looked like his life was starting to look up. I went up several times to visit him. I even was allowed to ride a few runs while I was up there. I started to see a smile on my friend's face. I am sorry to say I lost my friend on 911 his entire engine company was killed in tower 1. His body has never been recovered. I made several trips up there to try and find him but he is one of many that probly will not be found. I took several hundred pictures while I was up there. Attached is the engine he rode to his death. The only joy I have is that he followed his dream and died doing what he loved. I will never FORGET!!!


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

*Thanks*

Thanks snowjoker, meyer22288, szorno,

I charish every moment with him. I plan on doing plenty of things with the family. We have plenty of room in the truck and it should be able to take us any place we want to go.


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

Justusde,

Thanks for sharing that story. It brought tears to my eyes and brought back memories of a good friend and a similar story. 
I had a very close friend who graduated from trade school as a diesel mechanic and purchased a 10 wheeler to start his own business. It was his dream to own a few trucks and we had even talked about working together at one point. I never bit but he went after his dream. Everything was going great for him. Plenty of work for his truck, ready to add a second truck and driver. He was killed by the truck a few months later when he had it parked on a hill and he started it up one morning and ran back to his car which was parked behind the truck about 50 ', and reached onto his dash to get some cold medicine. It was determined that the parking brake valve on the truck malfunctioned and as soon as the air built up it released the brakes and the truck rolled down the hill and crushed him against the car. It was a bit easier to deal with knowing that he was doing what he loved to do. I was able to ride along with him just a few days before this happened. We had met up at the same rotary one day (I was driving a tractor trailer back then) and I was done with my day early so I hopped in and took a ride with him. We had a great time. He even let me drive the truck which was an Autocar with two sticks, the main trans and aux. transmission. He taught me how to shift this beast and what a chore!!


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

*Some more pics*

I got my hard tonneau cover put on yesturday with a bed liner. here are some pics.


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

Another one


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

Lookin good ,its gonna be to nice to plow with


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

It looks good the only thing is that you will be having to brush off all the snow on top.


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

*2 DAYS FROM GETTING PLOW INSTALLED!!*

Monday morning gotta get up early and head to Annapolis to have plow installed. I am getting the 7.5 Western ProPlow. They are out of the 8.0 ProPlows and they gave me even a better price than before to get the 7.5. So I am getting it Monday. I am taking camera with me so I can take picks of the install. I will post them as soon as I can. Oh, Yea I put the Timbrens on last weekend.

Ray


----------



## micah79 (Aug 31, 2003)

I have a 7.5 Western on one of my trucks. It has been a reliable plow. Make sure you get an emergency repair kit when you get it. It is nice to have extra hose, pins, and trip spring with you. Its rough to fix a plow during a snow storm, but it is better than losing all of your accounts. Remember...even a brand new plow can have a pin break or a hose leak or something. The Kit isn't very expensive and it's nice to have under the seat. I like your truck. Chevy is a very sound investment. They come with some nice options as well. I drive Ford and Dodge but I will get a Chevy someday. I have Ford because of employee plan pricing, and I have Dodge because think Cummins makes the best consumer truck diesel.(Cat and Detroit Diesel are awesome, but you can't fit most of them in a pickup) But I think Chevy may be the best all around pickup truck.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Its always a good idea to carry extra pins and stuff like that with you because you never know when one may fall out, but you will NEVER be able to change a trip spring out on the road somewhere. Those bolts get so rusty that you cant crack them loose so easily. Last year I wanted to adjust mine up a little tighter, I had the wrenches on and was trying with all my might to try and break them loose with no such luck. The wind up was gonna be they were going to have to be heated with a torch, so I left it be and said the hell with it. I have a torch at the shop, but we started to get busy and I figured Id let it go for another day. So like I said, a trip spring is not something you are gonna change so easily out on the road somewhere in the middle of a snowstorm. Mike


----------



## snowjoker (Feb 6, 2003)

Good choice on plow! I would definately get the kit because i have lost several pins on my unimount. The clip pins somehow come off and the pin falls out. But will be wiring the pin to the headgear so i dont lose anymore pins this season.


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

*REAL EXCITED!!!!!!!!*

In less than 12hrs I will be in Annapolis getting the plow on. I will post the install pics. I am going to get the kit they sell with parts while I'm there tomorrow.

Ray


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

*TIMBREN INSTALL*

I was gonna take a bunch of pictures of the install so people can see what they are in for. It was so easy I only took a couple of pics.


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

I didn't even take the wheels off!!!!!!!!11


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

I didn't even take the wheels off!!!!!!!! Forgot to attach pic on last post


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Ummm.... I'd hate to tell you this.... but you forgot to install the Timbren. It is still laying on the floor. Ya gotta to install it to make it work because it won't do any good sitting on ground or bench collecting dust.  

So where is the plow? Last night you said that you are getting plow installed today. So where is it? I don't see any pics of the plow, or even the undercarriage in either pictures.  

Just kidding ya.... please post the pics when you can!! We love pictures!! Keep it coming!


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Ray you will love the timbrens I have them on my truck and love them .


----------



## micah79 (Aug 31, 2003)

O yeah and don't forget the grease for your electrical hookups. Salt like to eat up the fittings if you dont use it.


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

*THE PLOW PICS.*

Like I promissed here are my plow pics. I tried to upload last nite but keep getting server busy message so I got pissed off and waited until today to try to post.


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

I was gonna take pics while they had the front end apart but I went and got coffee and a breakfast sandwich and when I got back they already had the front end back together and were working on the wiring.


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

I hope this is not a bad sign but they had to bad relays when they tested it.


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

I was really inpressed with there speed and knowledge


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

replacing the second bad relay


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

me and my new plow getting ready for the 1 1/2 trip home


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

People most of thought I was crazy when they saw me riding around with a plow and it was 91 degrees.


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

I made it home with no problems. I kept the plow low and left the a/c off. The temp gauge went up a little once in while but not bad.


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

heres another


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

heres another one of the happy owner


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

closeup of utramount


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

close up of back of plow


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

I do have a question. Why when you plug in the plow you loose your headlites on the truck? Can't I have both on? The high beams will come on but not the low. They said thats how it works.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

The purpose pf those two little relays is to automatically switch the plow lights on instead of the truck headlights. When my plow is hooked up (unimount) I have the parking lights working, but the vehicle headlights do not work, they are transferred to the plow. This prevents you from being blinded from the light reflecting off the back of the plow, and to reduce the amount of current draw. Two big headlights draw enough, four would be way too much of a load A) for the stock wiring and B) for the electrical system as you are also running the pump motor.


The truck looks good! Thats a great color, my dad has the same truck. I know you said there were good reasons to get the 7.5' (monetary incentives) But I would recommend some pro-wings or blade extensions like Wyldman's. That truck could easily handle a nine footer, they have lots of power!


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

THAT LOOKS GREAT!!! Thanks for the pictures! You have a really nice truck and snowplow combo!  I'd like to see one more pic if its not too much trouble. I'd like to see a side shot of the truck and plow with the plow raised so we can see how well it sits with the Timbrens installed. Mike


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

Thanks for all the compliments. The headlite question is now answered. I guess I am just spoiled. The state trucks I drive we can run both sets of lites. We also have alot of battery and alternator problems. 

Mike,
I have to move the plow tomorrow nite because its in the way where I have it now. I will take the pictures tomorrow nite when I do it. I would have to guess when I raise the plow the front end drops about 2 inches. The long ride home was nice and I didnt have any ballest in the back. I think when I put the ballast in the back when I plow it should really ride nice.

Ray


----------



## snowjoker (Feb 6, 2003)

Looks good !!! ya pro wings are a good idea or even the power scoops


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Ray good looking unit


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Ray -

Looks like they did a nice job installing the plow. The 7.5' does not look that bad. But the 8' would have be a much better choice. Thanks for taking picttures for us. We really enjoying seeing the pics.  

Be careful with that nice rig!


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Looks very good Ray. Hopefully it turns out very productive for you.



Jay


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

Thanks again for all the compliments.

Mike,
Here are the pics you asked for. I just took them with the help of the wife. I took an over all picture of the truck with the plow up and down. I took a closer shot of each and a closeup of the tape measure from the ground up to the front wheel well.

PLOW DOWN


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

CLOSER SHOT PLOW DOWN


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

TAPE MEASURE PLOW DOWN


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

PLOW UP


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

CLOSER SHOT PLOW UP


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

TAPE MEASURE PLOW UP

The truck only dropped 3/4 inch.. I think thats GREAT!


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Ray, thanks alot for those awesome pics!! Truck handles the plow great! It barely went down, thats cool. I hope your wife didnt mind helping you with the pics, hehe. I LOVE your truck and snowplow combo! Thanks again for those pics, they answered alot of my questions.  Mike  :waving:


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Ray looks like the timbrens are doing a good job .Did you you tweek the tortion bars too or are they at the stock setting?
Very impresive.


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

The wife didnt mind at all. 

CAT,
I did not touch the torsion bars at all. They are in stock position.


Ray


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

That is very impressive, Ray. I cannot see enough pictures of that truck, It's one of, if not the sharpest '03 I've yet to see! I like those polished Aluminum rims too, they look very good for a stock wheel, I wish they would fit on my truck.

Next question: What kind of _*lights*_ are you going to run?


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Ray, thanks again! Shes a real beauty. I love a new bright red Western plow.  Mike


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

Thanks. I have hide-a-way Whelen strobes. Clear in the front and red in the rear. I also have an amber tear drop rotory magnetic lite for the roof.





Ray


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JustUsDe _
> *Thanks. I have hide-a-way Whelen strobes. Clear in the front and red in the rear. I also have an amber tear drop rotory magnetic lite for the roof.
> 
> Ray *


Good choice Ray. Whelen's are a very good quality hide-a-way. Im sure you will be happy with them.

Jay


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

Nice pictures, thanks for sharing 

Your truck looks great, seems to handle the plow very well too.
I wish my plow was still that shiny 

Got any pics of the hideaways? Where are they located?


Ryan


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Listen to Jay, It's like hes already kissing up to Whelen, I agrre that they are a good product none the less, but I had to comment about a few of Jay's posts about Whelen lately....

Ray, sounds good to me. Now we just have to wait for some snow so you can try her out, be sure to 'show' us when that time comes


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

Ray, great trucvk you have there. couple of questions?????

Did you install the whelen hideaways yourself? If so how difficult were they to install?


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I did my own install on mine they are easy to install it's just running the line and getting the right spot to drill on the lense.


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

When I get a chance this weekend I will take pics of the strobes. I didn't put them in. The reason I didnt is because the unit was 250.00 cash and carry and didn't include the switches. You can use one switch but I wan't two so I can turn the front off if they reflect off the plow and get on my nerves. By having the local Amulance company install them I got a 2 year warranty on the power pack and a one year warranty on the bulbs. They charged me 480.00 and that included the two switches I wanted. So I am happy that I paid them to do it. I watched them do it and I'm sure if I had to do it I could with no problems.


Ray


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JustUsDe _
> *When I get a chance this weekend I will take pics of the strobes. I didn't put them in. The reason I didnt is because the unit was 250.00 cash and carry and didn't include the switches. You can use one switch but I wan't two so I can turn the front off if they reflect off the plow and get on my nerves. By having the local Amulance company install them I got a 2 year warranty on the power pack and a one year warranty on the bulbs. They charged me 480.00 and that included the two switches I wanted. So I am happy that I paid them to do it. I watched them do it and I'm sure if I had to do it I could with no problems.
> 
> Ray *


Almost $500 for that unit installed seems a little steep, but for a quality installation with a warranty, that's pretty good. The whelen products all come with a warranty, even if you install them yourself.

I installed mine myself, and built my own switch box. I put in 5 switches, 3 to turn each set of strobes on and off, and two momentary swtiches to change the strobes from hi/lo instensity and to switch the flash patterns.

I took all the strobe cables, switches, and powerpack out as the truck i put them in was all repainted and we switched pickup beds on it. I'm also going to put the cables all in wireloom for a cleaner look.

One thing this winter i noticed was that sometimes the strobes would stop flashing, because if moisture gets into the connector. I'm going to silicone the end of all the connectors, and where they connect put a lot of di-electric grease. The wire loom ontop of all the cables and connectors will also help prevent moisture from getting in.

Bryan


----------



## beherit316 (Aug 28, 2003)

WOW that was a heavy duty truck?It doesnt even look heavy duty.I thought your truck was a 1500 series until I saw the heavy duty decal. or did you put that decal on a 1500 series pick up?

Damn what has Chevy/GMC done with their trucks????They use to look heavy duty , now they look like the weak Toyota Tundras.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Hey man, whats your problem?? His truck looks awesome and looks heavy duty to me, more so than your older Ford does. Id take his truck over yours in a heartbeat. Everyone else is saying how much they like it and you have to jump in and type some negative crap.  Mike


----------



## micah79 (Aug 31, 2003)

I like the older trucks my self, but the chevy is a nice truck. Newer Chevy's do look smaller than Dodge and ford, but looks are misleading. The newer fords have a stock body lift to make them look taller. I'm not knocking ford, because I have a 2001 F-250, but I'll admit that my ford isn't really that tough. It bogs down more than my 89 dodge 250 does. In all reality, no pickup truck is really that tough. Dodge, Ford and Chevy. If you want a really tough truck you will probably need a cdl to operate the air brakes legally. The Chevy 2500 is just as tough as any other big 3 3/4 ton trucks. The only thing I have heard bad about the chevy's is that they have problems with the plow blocking air flow when traveling on the freeway. I am pumped that chevy will be offrering 4 wheel steerb on their 2500 series in 04. It is also a cheaper option this year, because they don't require you to buy so many upgrades to get the 4 wheel steer. 


I always think it is funny when people talk about their tough pickups on here. If its got a 5&2, air brakes, and at least 33,000 gvw, then we'll talk tough. Until then.....come on....!!!!


----------



## beherit316 (Aug 28, 2003)

I didn't mean nothing negative by it, I didn't realize he had a heavy duty until I saw the decal on the door.Never said his truck didn't look nice, I said it doesn't look like a heavy duty.Chevy/GMC use to have their heavy duty trucks look heavy duty and had a very aggressive look to them.I guess I am just not use to their new style.

And as far as you saying the new Chevy's look more aggressive then my Ford, I think not.Many new trucks designs out there look like a beefed up Caravan including the F150 "97-03"

You seem to have read through my replay and added a few words that I did not type in.

"WOW that was a heavy duty truck?It doesn't even look heavy duty.I thought your truck was a 1500 series until I saw the heavy duty decal. or did you put that decal on a 1500 series pick up?

Damn what has Chevy/GMC done with their trucks????They use to look heavy duty , now they look like the weak Toyota Tundras."

Did you see anywhere in this post where I have indicated that his truck does not look nice???????? Read over it again, all I said was it did not look heavy duty......

What next, I am putting subliminal messages in my posts?????

 

" now they look like the weak Toyota Tundras" I was refering to their body style, Im sure Chevy still makes one hell of an engine and most likely the engine under his hood has one hell of a punch if he has the bigger V-8 in it.I could see why you would think I called his truck weak, I should've been in more depth of what I was explaining, my fault.I too would get a little pissed off if someone said my truck has the power of a Toyota.


----------



## beherit316 (Aug 28, 2003)

*micah79*

You say your truck bogs down, are you towing alot with it? Ford downsized their engines they are like a 330 cubic inch vs the 351 that I have.Friend of mine has a 2002 F-250, it has alot less torque then my truck and pick up seems sluggish.His truck is a regular cab too.Though I love the ride and feel of a newer F-250, they ride a hell of alot more comfortable then my truck.

The optional V-10 is a powerhouse, that engine has some serious power, also has a serious appetite for gas.


----------



## micah79 (Aug 31, 2003)

It is when pulling a lot, and the suspension seems weaker than the older dodge too. 2 tons in the bed doesnt even do much to the dodge, but the ford will be maxed out.


----------



## beherit316 (Aug 28, 2003)

I always think it is funny when people talk about their tough pickups on here. If its got a 5&2, air brakes, and at least 33,000 gvw, then we'll talk tough. Until then.....come on....!!

Yeah well its not practical to plow a driveway with something like that, LOL.Since we are on a discussion of tough vehicles, why not a TANK???? That seems to be the most toughest out there and they can get through almost anything and are hard to stop.Wonder what it would be like plowing with a tank????You could move a hell of alot of heavy volume of snow with it thats for sure...


----------



## micah79 (Aug 31, 2003)

And if the customer wont pay, or complains too much, then just open up on the house with the cannon. lol


----------



## beherit316 (Aug 28, 2003)

LMAO, I was gonna say something similar to that but I hesitated.Was gonna say you can drive through their house, but "Some people" might think I am being too negative thats why I was reluctant to say it.But anyway LMMFAO......


----------



## beherit316 (Aug 28, 2003)

*Too the orginal poster in this forum.*

Just wanted to let you know I wasn't trying to be sarcastic when posting this,"WOW that was a heavy duty truck?It doesn't even look heavy duty.I thought your truck was a 1500 series until I saw the heavy duty decal. or did you put that decal on a 1500 series pick up?"----->No sarcasim intended in that question either.

I should've indicated that I didn't mean any offense after the post towards your vehicle.Perhaps you wont find it to be offensive towards you.Well there are some people out there that don't understand things to well.Anyway that is a nice plow set up you purchased there and wish you lots of prosperity.

One thing is for sure, one can say something and word it on a keyboard and others can interpret it the wrong way.I can see how someone could take it the wrong way, I guess with out physically hearing it from a mouth one could become confused.

From viewing all the pictures you posted here I really thought that was a 1500 series pick up.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Everything you said in your post above about his truck was putting it down, its pretty obvious. Im sure anyone would agree, as a matter of fact, I talked to a few PlowSite guys in IMs on AOL and they agree with me, not you. Im sure if Ray, JustUsDe, read your post above he would think you were putting his truck down too but since he isnt here to stick up for his beautiful truck, I did it for him, thats all. Mike


----------



## beherit316 (Aug 28, 2003)

*Michael*

I have explained to you in this forum and in PM's numerous times about what I posted and my meanings of it.I have also extended and made any necessary appologies to the orginal thread poster if it is too be misleading.Obviously your mind cannot process this information and you want to beleive what you want to beleive.At this point talking to you is like clapping with one hand and a complete waste of my time.

I have asked you before what your beef was with me and you claimed you had none.If your are so blind and out of focus that I cannot make things any clearer for you then thats not my problem.But if you insist on arguing with me over this then it is a problem.

So some people you have talked to agree with your opinion, well someone agreed with mine, as a matter of fact they posted their opinion here.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

> _Originally posted by beherit316 _
> * Yeah well its not practical to plow a driveway with something like that, LOL.Since we are on a discussion of tough vehicles, why not a TANK???? That seems to be the most toughest out there and they can get through almost anything and are hard to stop.Wonder what it would be like plowing with a tank????You could move a hell of alot of heavy volume of snow with it thats for sure... *


Well, a tank can push a mountain of snow, but it will leave a mountain of expensive bills on your desk for all those driveways repair because they got torn up. :yow!:


----------



## beherit316 (Aug 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wxmn6 _
> *Well, a tank can push a mountain of snow, but it will leave a mountain of expensive bills on your desk for all those driveways repair because they got torn up. :yow!: *


That it would.

I once saw, I belive it was made by Mercedes it was called a MOG.Anyway they modified it so it had tank trax on it, or whatever they call the trax on tanks.That must be the ultimate vehicle to use in the snow.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

No I have no beef, I try my hardest not to fight with people over the internet. You were acting like a jerk so I just let you know about it thats all. You wanna get banned from PlowSite, keep posting the way you are.  Mike :waving:


----------



## micah79 (Aug 31, 2003)

*Solution*

I have a solution for berit and mike. You 2 should have a tug of war. The tougest truck wins the argument.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

LOL, the arguement wasnt over my truck and his truck. It was over Rays truck. His comments were uncalled for, thats all. Mike


----------



## micah79 (Aug 31, 2003)

Oh, I thought you guys did'nt like each others trucks


----------



## beherit316 (Aug 28, 2003)

I heard of a couple of Pagens having a tug of war with an ememy of their's using their Harley's.You can imagine the pain that came with that tug of war.


----------



## beherit316 (Aug 28, 2003)

*micah79*

You guys really didnt have much of a winter last year did you?You guys are infamous for blizzards right?


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Why do the same names keep appearing wherever there is trouble?

You *ALL* need to lighten up!

If you want to argue, do it off the board!!!


----------



## micah79 (Aug 31, 2003)

*beherit316*

Yeah, last year was very light. I think the bigget snow fall was 5". most of the snows were less than 2". I'm glad I had quite a few seasonal accounts. This year I'll probably get burned with a bunch of big snows, but I still have quite a few per plow accounts as well.


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

*lets get this thread back on track....*

Wasn't this thread supposed to be about pics of Ray's new truck and how he set it up.

I want to see more pics and hear less sh*t:realmad:


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

To get it back on rays truck I measured the wheel opening on my '97 sits almost 2-3 lower than the new chevies.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Yea, cat320, the last time I measured mine from ground to bottom of front fender in the middle, with no plow on, it was exactly 36" if I remember correctly. That is with the torsion bars turned up a drop. Mike


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

OK, I just wanted to see how my truck compared....so I ran out in the rain and took a quick measurement.

2000 GMC 2500 extended cab short bed ( Not classified as a HD, but has the Heavy duty suspension for that year 4500 lb front axle)

265. 75Rx16 Bridgestone AT Dueler Revo's

No plow ( YET !!)

Torsion bars are most likeley in original position ( I just haven't checked yet)

No Timbrens (yet, but they will be installed)

Measurement from ground to bottom of front fenders - 38 inches


Think I'll be able to handle a Fisher X Blade????
Because thats what I am getting in the next two - three weeks!

Yes I will take some before and after pics like I promised earlier when I first bought the truck.

BTW, in talking to someone about the new GMC/Chevy HD's, one reason ( but not the only one) they sit abit higher that regular 2500's is that GM puts thicker body mounts on those so that those that are being outfitted with the Allison Transmission will have additional clearance for the transmission housing. Don't know how true it is, but thats what I was told.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Yea I think you can handle the Fisher X blade in the 8' size. What size did you plan on going with? I think it only comes in 8' and 9' sizes? Either way, you should add the Timbrens. The X blade is 
heavier than the regular yellow Fishers if I recall correctly. Mike

EDIT: Yea I just looked on Fishers web site under specifications. The X blade is infact heavier by alot. The 8' X blade is heavier than the yellow HD 9' blade. So its a foot smaller and still heavier.


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

I'm going with the 8 foot model. Yes they are heavier by about 70 lbs (I believe) overall, including all the frame.

I decided to go with the stainless version, although Fisher also offers the Xblade in a Mild steel version this year( of course its the Fisher yellow).

Timbrens are definitely going in up front, without any doubt whatsoever!


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Sounds good to me. Will you be posting pictures when all is said and done? Pictures are always good.  Mike


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

Yes Mike, I will be posting some pics soon. 

I promised them right after I bought my truck, but just havent had the time.

I will take some of the truck in the next few days, then I will post pics of it with plow installed when I get that done.

In the mean time, I have a wedding to contend with. My only daughter is getting married two weeks from today, so that takes priority.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Thats funny, a guy I know is getting married one week from today. Good luck to your daughter and have a good time at the wedding! Mike :waving:


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Beherit edit your posts instead of posting so many times it saves some space. :waving: 
Anyone want to help me put some pics on?
Thanks
Eric


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

PM me Eric. Ill resize for you anything that you want.



Jay


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

*2500HD IS THE REAL DEAL!!!!!!!*

Boy,

When I posted my pictures of my truck I was just trying to share with the members of plow-site. I didn't mean to start such a controversy. For the record the truck is a 2003 2500HD. I didn't spend 40 grand on a truck just to put stickers on it. I'm sorry my truck looks so wimpy. Hopefully if I have a good winter I will have the cash to have some muscles painted on it to make it look tougher. I want to thank all those that defended my baby truck.

I haven't had the time to take the pictures of the strobes yet due to the fact I have been busy organizing the Nascar race this weekend in Dover. I also have been busy getting ready for the hurricane and dealing with all the flooding we had this past Monday. I am reluctant to post them. They might look dim to some.

I'm glad I didn't post the picture of my wife laying across the plow it might of caused long term server busy messages.

No hard feelings, I'm happy with my truck.

Ray


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Well Ray let me officially congratulate you on your new truck and plow purchase.They look good.It's always a hard decision to make on what plow ,truck or lighting package to get ,but the bottom line is you like it and it will make you payup .


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I too think you have a nice truck there Ray. I just can't get over how little the truck dropped when the plow is raised, but it is a 7.5', and there is no snow packed to the blade, it will probably drop a little more if you get the wet stuff caked onto the moldboard. 

One more question, I'm sure you answered it already, but I couldn't scroll back through the posts. Does the truck drop far enough to sit on the Timbrens, or is the suspension stiff enough to keep itself up on its own?

Nice truck Ray, some people don't know a nice truck until it pulls them out of a ditch at 3am! 

-John


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

Ray, your truck is just fine. you cant help what some people think!

And you can't please everyone, nor should you try to!


Keep yourself and your family safe, hopefully Isabel won't do too much damage to your area.

Batten down the hatches and secure all loose objects. Then have a hurricane party !!!!


----------



## A.L. Inc. (Jan 4, 2002)

Ray- Congratulations on the new truck, it looks great! I also have the 2500HD with 7.5 Ultra. I've had it a little over a year now, and it's been great. Lots of luck with it, I don't think you will have many complaints!! Mike


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

Hey Ray,

Here is my 2000 GMC 2500 ( not an HD) with my new Fisher Xblade. JUst picked it up today, had the installer also install Timbrens while I was at it.

Other photos are posted in the Picture Forum.


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

One more view


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Im in love. Im curious how much the X blade ran this season price wise. I soo need to buy a new truck and drop an X blade on it soon.


Jay


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

Jay,

I will tell you a ballpark price publicly. The price includes Timbrens for the Front and the Fishstick controller( instead of the regular Joystick)


Approx. $4,000.00 to $4,200.00


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

JCURTIS,

You have a very sharp truck. Make sure we see pics of it in the snow this year.


Ray


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

Will do Ray! Most definitely will take pics of it in action this winter. If todays temps are any indication, I think winter will be as early if not even a little earlier than last season.

It was 35 degrees here this morning The leaves have just started to change color.


----------



## myo (Dec 2, 2002)

Nice setup Ray, Congratulations! Good luck with it.

Now we just need the snow


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

*nurf bars added*

added nurf bars so the other half can get in easier.


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

another


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

notice the vent shields too?


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

last one


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

last one forgot to add it to the last post


----------



## Terrasnow (Oct 23, 2002)

Ray,

Except for color, this is the truck I'm trying to buy!

Already have a 7.5' Ultramount. It is not pro, though, just standard duty. The extra weight you have will be nice in the packed snow/ice.

The Ultramount is awesome. Plowed all last year with it. Put it on. Took it off. Put it on. Took it off. Over and over. Sometimes I just do it for fun! The best part is that my truck only carries it around when it is snowing, and the rest of the time the joints and suspension can drive around unloaded. That's gotta save wear and tear!

Can you answer the question above about whether or not the Tibrems are contacted when the plow is lifted? On my current 1992 Chevy, I torqued up the torsion bars and (sitting still) the timbrens are unloaded. WHen I hit bumps, I am sure that they do their job. I am curious what happens on a new Crew Cab.

Also, gas mileage. Help! It will be my daily driver and I have been researching gas mileage expereiences left and right. Can you give: best mpg, worst mpg, avg mpg and Engine size (6.0 or 8.1), rear axle ratio (3.73 or 4.1), and tranny (4 spd auto or 5 spd)? Thanks.


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

I have the 6.0l 4 speed trans. 4.10 rear. My average is 12.3mpg
I was only getting around 11.2mpg and than I got my rear cover for the bed and it went up to 12.0. This thing drinks gas. But I figured it would when I bought. My dad raised me to say if you are worried about the mileage you probably shouldn't be buying it. So I am not shocked by its poor fuel economy.

Ray


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

Real good looking truck, I have basicly the same one, but 01, one thing you might want to think of adding is a the backrack, it makes the truck look really good, plus its really functional. Good Luck


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

*sweet*

iam a firefighter in ct and just got a 2005 2500 ext cab


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

this thread is over 2yrs old.


----------



## lawnandplow42 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Awesome Truck*

Great job man, that truck is sweet. I'm anxious to hear how it works.


----------

